#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Короткий ритрит на Шри-Ланке

## Voro

Есть возможность быть на Шри-Ланке 5-7 дней. Не подскажете, где можно "посидеть" эти дни (в каком-либо тхеравадинском центре)? Желательны контакты и краткий дескрипшн. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Сергей Муай

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,461.0.html

В ссылке есть ссылки на тематические путеводители, в т.ч. и по Шри-Ланке. 
Удачи!

----------


## Ануруддха

Могу порекомендовать центр випассаны Кандубода: 
http://active.italia-obnovlenie.ru/health/4151.html
http://www.mettanet.org/temples/kandubodha/index.html

Хорошее описание нескольких центров:
http://buddho.org.ru/gallery/?pg=3

----------

Калачандра (08.01.2010), Нагфа (25.06.2010)

----------

